# Tomatoes and Roasted Shallots



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2002)

This is a great recipe for those summer tomatoes.

5 tomatoes
12 shallots
2 TBS sherry vinegar
3 cloves garlic
1 tsp fresh thyme
1 tsp fresh oregano
6 TBS olive oil
salt and cracked black pepper to taste

Peel and cut ends off shallots and place in ovenproof pan.  Drizzle a small amount of olive oil on top and bake at 300° F. until soft and carmelized (45 min. to 1 hour).

When shallots are cool enough to handle just chop each one a couple times.  You want the pieces of shallot to be big.  Cut tomatoes in wedges and add to shallots in bowl.  Mix all other ingredients and pour over tomatoes mixture.  Let marinate at room temp for about 30 minutes.  Serve at room temp.

This is a great recipe to take to a picnic or to the beach as it requires no refrigeration.


----------

